# New Orleans to Spartanberg SC



## Kuny (Oct 12, 2017)

We get in to Spartanberg at 10 pm. No hotel in area will pick us up and or Enterprise rent a car will not pick us up either.

What to do?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 12, 2017)

Kuny said:


> We get in to Spartanberg at 10 pm. No hotel in area will pick us up and or Enterprise rent a car will not pick us up either.
> 
> What to do?


Uber,Lyft or a taxi.


----------



## happycamper (Oct 12, 2017)

If you r staying at a hotel have them call you a cab when you get in. Or ask them directly if there is a car service they recommend.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 12, 2017)

Why not set up a Uber or Lyft account (after first checking they cover there but I believe they do) and take it to a hotel? I used Uber to go from the nearby Greenville station to the airport and it was awesome. The young woman was deaf so she had a tablet and pen so we could write down info/questions for her. She also provided bottles of water and her car was cleaner than any of the taxis I have been in during the last 10 years.

WARNING! Spartanburg at 10PM? I doubt it. Greenville, the station prior is at 10:53PM. That train going northbound is usually late - generally at least an hour and sometimes longer. Spartanburg is scheduled at 11:39PM!!!!


----------



## Libby (Oct 14, 2017)

The Crescent is ALWAYS late. I recently rode the Crescent from Atlanta to Charlotte...5 hours LATE!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 16, 2017)

It isn't always late. It's probably forty percent of the times I've seen it. Sunday is a busier day train wise as far as load factor and passenger delays. As well as the Piedmont Division fields an incredible amount of freight traffic going north. Monday is slow freight traffic wise Atlanta-Greenville.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 19, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> It isn't always late. It's probably forty percent of the times I've seen it. Sunday is a busier day train wise as far as load factor and passenger delays. As well as the Piedmont Division fields an incredible amount of freight traffic going north. Monday is slow freight traffic wise Atlanta-Greenville.


Never been less than an hour late northbound from Greenville. Never late going southbound. Awful in both directions. Hate to get on after midnight going north and wish we would arrive later than 5AM going south.


----------

